# Sage's Journey Thread (* Pictures and updates throughout the year *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello everyone, I decided I'd just make a thread for Sage and how she progresses. She'll be five in May. Lately the thing I've been working on most with Sage is speed control and being supple. I want to make sure she has a good foundation. 

This being my first horse that I've ever had trained by someone. I plan on having another trainer put time on her as well. He's a cutting trainer. I want her to be an all around horse. I've never had lessons or anything of that sort so it's training for me as much as it is for her. My mother has taught me what I know which is great. 

I've rode everyone's green, bucky, and soured horses. I've learned a lot from those type of horses. I've also had to "fix" my posture because I leaned too far back from riding unpredictable horses and then over-corrected to sitting too far forward. Just to fix posture issues is a difficult thing to do. 

Anyway, here are some pictures of Sage. She's been trying to root a little lately so need to work on that. Her transitions have improved tons. 

Earlier this week.









Bad Hair Day.




































That Night.


















Yesterday.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Are We Finished?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE Sage!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ me tooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. She's a good girl. I'll update frequently.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow wow wow I love her! Absolutely gorgeous


What is her sire's name?


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I went to ride Sage today and found that there's a "bug" going around the facility. Comes with a cough, nasty nose and some horses have had a temp. She has a cough. I didn't have my thermometer with but it'll be going tomorrow. If she has a temp I'll be getting a hold of the vet. 

She didn't get worked too hard today. Just some circles and working on collection. Majority of the time was spent grooming her and working on getting her square, etc. She did well. I'm going to ride tomorrow and I've beed debating on whether I want to do a video. It's kinda iffy as it's suppose to rain and possibly be windy. So having my good camera on a tripod is kind of a risk I'm not willing to take. lol

I'll probably ride her twice tomorrow if she's feeling ok. They will be having roping practice. She's never been around a chute gate let alone in the same pen with cattle. That should be a blast. She's already curious of the ones outside the round pen.

So here are some pictures of her running amuck in the round pen.
Getting It Good And Dusty.









Just Cruising.









A Brief Pause In The Action To Look At Another Horse.









Another Fly By.









Grace In Action!!









Checking Out The Other Horse Again.









Wanting To Get The Show On The Road.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Her sire's name is Nu Hollywood King.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've said it before & I'll say it again., she's beautiful!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous horse! what camera do you use?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous mare.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. 

I use a Canon 7D and a Canon Rebel Ti3.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Last wednesday I decided I would take Sage out when the highschool breakaway ropers were practing. She's never really been that close to cows so I thought why not expose her to the chutes and movement as well. 

I brought her into the arena and tied her up while I saddled. She was very alert an observant of her surroundings. She wasn't acting crazy or anything of that sort. She was still listening to me but aware of everything around her as well. 

When I got on I decided I'd stand back behind the line of ropers so she could see what was going on. Much to my surprise she was extremely curious of what was happening. I walked her right up in the line and had her stand there. I thought it was funny to see her intently watching the steers. It was at that point when one of the girls scored their horse and this steer came trotting by. Sage was on loose reins and she stepped out wanting to follow. She was acting like a dog in a vehicle that turns it's head to watch as every single car passes by. lol

I took her in the heading box and scored a few steers on her before going out and working on circles, straight lines and bending. After a little bit I took her back to the line. She waited paitently for a while before trying to inch her way back into the box. lol 

No pictures. However, the next night I came out to ride and Sage coughed a time or two and had a little bit of a runny nose plus she felt kind of warm. I didn't have a thermometer to check her temp so I decided we'd just walk around for a couple minutes and just call it a grooming night. 

I come out the next day and I find out from a lady there's been a virus going around. Cough, fever and runny nose. Sure enough I go look at Sage and her nose is way worse. I called a vet and was able to get her in. Her temp was one hundred and two. He could hear congestion and her throat was pretty swollen. She was given banamine and put on antibiotics. Antibiotics to treat the bacteria because of course antibiotics don't touch viruses, they have to run their course.

So yesterday was her last day of antibiotics. She seems to be better, slight cough once in awhile but no nasty nose. Tomorrow I'll turn her out to run off some of that molasses that I spiked her antibiotics with. lol

She was quite happy to see me hanging around tonight. I was extremely happy to hear her nicker at me. Tomorrow we'll get a light easy going ride in.

Night after the roping 










Last Saturday, day two of antibiotics. Nasty nose!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well after yesterday I needed to go see Sage. She's a great stress reliever! She nickers at me the moment I see her and it makes me feel sooooo much better! I spent three hours grooming her this afternoon. I'll be heading out to go ride her in a few minutes. I wanted to get back to the house so I could make sure my mom was still doing okay.

Here are some pictures of after three hours of grooming. I should of took before pictures because she was still pretty wooly. The owner of the facility giggled at me. He said, "Wow, new horse?!" lol Sage was loving it! Her little nose was going and her butt would sway whatever direction I was at. I love that rubber curry comb! I figure by next week if all goes well I should have her compltely shed out. 

That's the update for this week! Thanks for looking.

Out And About.









Shiney..And Hairy Too!


















Thinking We Are Finished.









Pretty Head.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. Just.....wow.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Soo jealous!! Waiting for the day I find a good grulla horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you....she is a pretty girl. love her to pieces!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

This week has been a busy week. My mom had her surgery on her leg. I had to get a ramp built on the porch. That was fun an entertaining. 

The arena has a reining show this week. Thursday after her surgery I made my brother "mother-sit". lol I went and snuck in a ride between the reiners practicing. I also went last night and rode. It was windy but for the most part sunny and decent. We had a good ride considering she had over a week off. Picked up right were we left off. 

I spent lots of time grooming her like I always do. She is nice and slicked out. Shiny to boot. 

Big Butt Looking Around.









Out And About.


















Showing Off.









Stretched Out.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Coming Into Get To Work


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sage is stunning, love the pics!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Sage is GORGEOUS! I'm jealous.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, she is looking amazing!!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

She has such a feminine way about her, gorgeous!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's very beautiful and smart.. figuring out how to carry herself better when she's tearing around the arena


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. Yes she likes to show off, prance and be a cluts at times lol she loves her play time. I wish she would stay this dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Sage is beautiful! love seeing pictures of her. I love her colour once she lost her winter woolies  Hope your moms feeling ok after surgery!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I rode Sage on Wednesday. It was very windy, cold and snowing/raining off and on. She did great though. I wanted to ride her out in the weather to see if maybe she would be goosey or not. I should of known better..she was calm and worked right through it. 

We worked on transitions and speed control. She's starting to understand that once she is placed in a gait to maintain that speed. 

As evening approached it turned sunny. The wind and cold was still present but I thought it'd be a good time to ride again and get some pictures. I was originally going to take a video but the wind was just too unpredictable for me to leave the camera on the tripod.

We worked on transitions a little, leg yields, side passing and collecting at the poll. After that I figured I would play halter horse with her. She did great. 

I'll probably get to ride her once more tomorrow/today and then she'll have atleast another week to a week in a half off while I'm in Oklahoma/Missouri. 

These are the pictures. Thank you for looking!

Headshot on the first ride of the day.









Turned Loose After The Second Ride.









Floating.


















Halter Horse lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was judging the halter class she was in, she'd win, hands down. She's the perfect combination of good size and good conformation. She's stout without being bulky and she looks like she could get down and turn with the best of them.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. She's a good girl and has decent conformation for having "color". She has a great mind, big heart and willingness to try and learn!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello everyone, well I just made it back from Oklahoma last week. It was a nice break. I saw my twin sister graduate nursing school and my middle sister get married. I took pictures of the wedding. I was very nervous about that part but it turned out great.

Today I was finally able to ride Sage. She was feeling good and ready to get back to work. I can't believe it but on the twenty-fourth she'll be five. Wow! It's crazy how fast time goes by. Today was just a lax day. 

Here are some of the pictures I took. Thank you for looking.

Cruising Around.





























Off In La-La Land.









Head Shots



















Just Standing Around.









Ready For Work.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She is stunning! Just beautiful! :shock:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I needed some time to relax after having Cissy put down. Sage needed some time too so I decided to go ride. She was eager to get to work. We worked on more collection and lots of grooming time to bring out her natural shine. lol 

She definitely isn't lacking in the feed department. I like her a little on the thick side. Just means I need to ride more to get her in better shape. I'm hoping my truck will be fixed this week so I can start hauling her to some trails too. She needs to be out and about. 

Thank you for looking.

Just finished brushing her...she's tired already. Lazy bum!









Cruising The Round Pen.













































After Our Ride.









Are We Done Yet?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is soooo stunning! I love pictures of her!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


>


Look at that sassy miss! She's gorgeous though


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can never get enough pictures of her, I love her! She's like a mare version of the grulla gelding at my barn that is everyone's "best friend." One of my favorite colors and I love her shine! Looks like she's coming along very nicely.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well life has been hectic. Between work and running my mom around for her appointments I haven't had much time to ride. Sage has just been getting fat and sassy. 

She's offically five years old now. She'll be shod on friday and then we will be going out for a trail ride. I'm looking forward to it. Life has been stressful so I need the break. 

Anyway, here are some pictures from today.

Thank you for looking.

Cruising Around.


















Sage's Bad Side.









Stretched Out.


















Thought She Was Finished.









Sike.









All Done.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well life has been crazy. I believe I'll be moving to Oklahoma this fall. Time will tell, so I decided last week I needed to take a break and go ride Sage. I rode her at the arena on Thursday. The rest of the weekend was a reining show at the arena so I wouldn't be able to ride there much. Saturday morning was pretty nice, sunny, warm and breezy. 

I decided to go get Sage and ride in an area we've never been to, Calf Creek. It has a lot of different landscape. From tree covered mountains to rolling hills covered in sagebrush and boulders. 

She did great. She was very curious of the boulders. Snorted at one and then promptly wanted to go smell it. I was reminded that I need to get a breast collar. There were some pretty steep areas. It was a lot of fun and I plan on going back real soon. I'm still waiting to hear back from two different farriers. Had a no-show from one of the guys twice now. 

Thanks for looking.

Thursday, Sage Running Around.









Cruising


















Being Told To "Stand" lol








Saturday, Headed To The Boulder.


















Headed To The Trees.









Half Way Up The Hill Looking Back Towards Trailer


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Up We Go


















Circling Back And All Ears.









An Opening









Horse Eating Boulders On the Way Back To Trailer.


----------

